# Spiele ruckeln trotz guter Hardware



## thelight007 (6. März 2011)

ich hab ne frage ist ja klar. und zwar bin ich der meinung mich ganz gut mit dem thema pc auszukennen. wenn man denkt man kennt sich aus kennt man noch gar nichts. nein spass bei seite. ich hab eine superschnelle kiste und zwar hab ich einen i7 960, 12gb ram von geil die black dragon edition, eine asus 580 gtx,netzteil corsair 850 watt, festplatte  Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80 GB und das alles sitzt auf dem asus rampage 3 extreme. damit hab ich gute hardware zur zeit am start.so jetzt sag ich euch noch wie ich mein system eingestellt habe. an treibern installiert habe ich den neuesten geforce treiber 266.58, den chipsatztreiber fürs motherboard von der motherbord cd die laufen immer am besten. den realtek soundtreiber von der motherboard cd. das ist alles wunderbar. dann hab ich den net framework 4 drauf. dann kommt noch essential 2011. und weil ich live games daddel games for windows live marktplatz. der marktplatz brauch ja den net framework und eigentlich den windows live id anmeldeassistenten. aber da hab ich rausgefunden das essential 2011 besser ist. aber nicht das essential 2011 ,,web,, hab ich drauf sondern essential 2011 ,,idcrl,,. ich hab nämlich mal ne zeitlang den windows live id anmeldeassistenten 64 bit installiert gehabt. und als ich dann essential 2011 installiert habe wurde der anmeldeassistent automatisch überschrieben. wo man programme entfernen kann. so das ist also meine konfiguration. meine frage ist jetzt ob ich irgend etwas gravierendes vergessen habe zu installieren oder so. meiner meinung nach dürfte das aber nicht der fall sein. aber ich frag mich dann warum dead space 2 bei mir ruckelt obwohl ich im spiel die verticale sync. austelle. und im treiber automatisch an mache so wie es beim ersten teil auch geklappt hat. und bulletstorm hat auch performanceeinbrüche bei mir. warum? liegt es an den spielen und am grafikkartentreiber? bitte helft mir.
Ach so und als bildschirm benutze ich einen hdtv 60 hertz von lg mit truemotion.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. März 2011)

Ich den Thread mal zu den sonstigen Spielethemen verschoben. In den Feedback-Bereich passt es jedenfalls nicht. Außerdem gab es einen aussagekräftigen Titel.

Absätze, Satzbau und Großschreibung darfst du dann übernehmen. Wir sind hier nicht im Kiddie-Chat von nebenan. Steigert die Chance auch Hilfe zu bekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2011)

Glückwunsch zum längsten Satz des Forums es sieht wenigstens so aus. Treiber und Patche falls vorhanden und aktuell?  Schon mal mit VSync versucht oder die Einstellungen für die Grafik mal etwas zurück genommen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. März 2011)

Vielleicht liegt es einfach am TV.


----------



## Ahnedos (6. März 2011)

Möglicherweise liegt es nicht an deiner Hardware, sondern wohl eher an deinem TV. Teste doch einfach mal mit Fraps, ob das Ruckeln durch eine niedrige Bildwiederholrate entsteht, oder es ein von dir wahrgenommenes Ruckeln durch den TV ist.


----------

